# DVD-R not playing in my computer



## cecilep61280 (Dec 9, 2004)

I burn dvds using my dvd burner which allows me to burn dvd-r's rw's cdrs' and do on. WHen i burn a dvd-r it plays the dvd on a regular dvd player but when i insert it into my computer it just freezes up and wont play. I contacted gateway as my computer is still under warranty and they stated i need to get a dvd decoder that is compatible and they suggested i go to windows vista website and find out whats compatible. I have no idea what a decoder is and i dont know which one i should get anyways. I am running windows vista home premium. I have VLC, Nero, windows media player, and DIVX, and none will play this or any dvd-r. Can you point me in the direction of what to do or what to download?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

DVD decoders are for sale on many sites, and it really makes no difference which one you get so long as it is compatible with Vista. But they cost almost as much as a full DVD playing program, like PowerDVD, so you may as well get one of those. Most people do that as a way of getting the codec.

Usually, VLC will play most of them. Try updating it if you don't have the new one.


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

Decoder or codec?

Vista is supposed to have all the codecs needed.

Are you using the same drive to burn DVD-Rs and play DVD-Rs?

Which brand DVD - R disk? Have you tried a different brand?

Which DVD burner did Gateway install for you? Not all brands of devices work with all brands of DVD - R disks.

Have you tried DVD + R disks?

From http://search.yahoo.com/search;_ylt...a"+site:microsoft.com&ei=UTF-8&iscqry=&fr=sfp, I found links to 
1. http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/player/plugins.aspx , which discusses decoders and

2. http://support.microsoft.com/kb/306331 gave me a link to http://windowshelp.microsoft.com/Windows/en-US/Help/3d0c5a49-8f61-45cc-8a7d-38c4695ba9291033.mspx
which discusses codecs .

RF123


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Have you installed any codec packs by any chance?


----------



## cecilep61280 (Dec 9, 2004)

i have a AC3 doced i believe. I had to install it before. I burn the dvd-r's on my computer and its a laptop so there is only one drive. I am using magnavox dvd-r's, and i havent tried a differnet brand and dont plan on it for a while as im on a tight budget and i bought a pack of 100 a while back and still have like 90 left. My computer is compatible to read dvd-r's so i dont really know whats the issue. Im going to try that software you suggested Elvandil, and BTW you had suggested to me that SP1 for vista was coming out, it is here yet?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

There's a "release candidate" out. It is probably not too different from what the final one will be like, but I'd still wait for the final version if I were you.


----------



## cecilep61280 (Dec 9, 2004)

DO they know when the final version is out? And i just purchased the powerdvd so i am going to install it and report back with what happens


----------



## cecilep61280 (Dec 9, 2004)

Should i tell my computer to open the dvd with powerdvd? if so can you tell me how?


----------



## cecilep61280 (Dec 9, 2004)

Ok i just paid almost a hundred dollars for this software on my credit card, when I'm beginning to think i shouldnt have. When i insert the dvd into my drive my mouse starts to blink with a little disc next to it and then it sounds like the dvd is going to run then it stops and i cant do anything on my computer until i eject the disc. I even left it in there for a little while to see if it would play and nothing.....I'm beginning to think its a lost cause.


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

Has this computer EVER been able to read the Magnavox -R DVDs? Not all DVD - R disks brands / models will play in all DVD burners / players. 

Will the drive play / read CDs? 

RF123


----------



## cecilep61280 (Dec 9, 2004)

it will read cd's and quite honestly ive never even tried to have it read different dvd-r's. I dont understand the reaosn behind only reading certain dvd-r's. I mean how much can they be different especially when its just a name?


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

"I mean how much can they be different especially when its just a name?"
Unfortunately, there are differences greater than the name, Cecilep61280.

http://www.osta.org/technology/dvdqa/dvdqa5.htm

http://www.specialty-video.com/DVD_Compatibility.htm 
"If you insert our DVD into your DVD player and you get a disk error, poor audio, or the video jumps or freezes, your player may not support the DVD-R format. Please check the owner's manual for supported formats."

This tool may assist you. 
http://www.videohelp.com/dvdplayers

Best of success.

RF123


----------



## calvin-c (May 17, 2006)

Y'know, the thing that puzzles me is that he burns them, apparently successfully, on the same drive that freezes when he tries to read them. I'd think the burner would try to verify that it burned successfully, which would mean it could read the disk at that time-so why can't it read it later? I'd be more suspicious of Windows 'autorun' or whatever it's called that pops up that little menu of choices when you insert a disk.

Do pre-recorded DVD's play successfully?


----------



## strouprob (Jan 3, 2008)

Just because the burner burns the data and verifies it does not mean (if this is a video) that the video player has the correct codec to play the video. 

Try the following:
1. Burn just data, like your "My Documents" folder and see if it reads the data ok.
2. Use Nero and create a disk image from the project instead of burning it and then try to play the video. All you have to do is point the player to the disk image on your hard drive.

If 1 works and 2 does not work, then you have an issue reading the video format and not the burner or the "-R" media.
If this is the case then what ever you are using to encode the video should be able to tell you what codec it is using. 
Reply to this and we can go from there....


----------



## calvin-c (May 17, 2006)

You're right. I was making the unwarranted assumption that he was creating the video whereas all he actually said was he was creating the DVD.

But I still think it's strange that it freezes when he inserts the DVD. Codec shouldn't be involved at that point-unless maybe it's set up for autoplay?


----------



## strouprob (Jan 3, 2008)

Do not make any installations until you are sure the issue is with your computer. You may also try logging in as another user, like an admin, or anyone else and see if you get the same result.


----------



## caraewilton (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi. I am not going to try understand the technicalities of codecs etc. Just share my experience with dvd-r disks and vista business. When I put a movie written on one of these disks into my laptop, windows media player loads, closes and nothing more happens (please keep in mind these are not illigal copies of dvd's or anything dodgy but 100% legally made stuff of home videos etc). So look on the web and find pretty much the same advice that cecil was originally given. So install power dvd 6, full version. Vista has a hernia, turns out the issue has to do with the transparent colour scheme. Once this is disabled all work fine . . . sometimes. So, uninstall power dvd and install the original powerdvd player thing that was preloaded with my dell laptop . . . and again the same problem. Some dvd -r work, some don't. All the disks I am using we written with the same writer, using the same software. All these disks work perfectly on my old xp laptop which only has windows media player and power dvd installed (no other codecs installed).
What can we assume . . .
Lord knows, but maybe this is a vista gremlin...


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

cecilep61280: 
Are you creating your own DVDs, from video you captured / shot, or are you making DVDs from video you downloaded, or are you making DVDs from video you streamed, or are you copying copy protected DVDs, or something else? If something else, what?

The problem might be with neither the burner nor the disks. The problem might be with the data / images / files you are burning to the DVD.

I have recently been referred to this product, K-Lite, http://www.codecguide.com/
as a substitute for Power DVD.

http://www.softpedia.com/get/Multimedia/Video/Codec-Packs-Video-Codecs/KLite-Codec-Pack.shtml

RF123


----------

